# Black is my new favorite!



## Canadacan (Jan 20, 2017)

This year I started trying something different with some neat results. I thought I would post them here for members to see that do not visit the soda bottle section 
The paper label bottles posed an extra challenge!


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 20, 2017)

Those turned out excellent. If you don't mind I might have to try your idea. lol


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 20, 2017)

Those are amazing photos.  The detail is great.


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you!...yes for sure you guys should give it a try!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 4, 2017)

Do you have a photo of your photo setup.  I've been trying some different things to get better photos, but still getting shadows and glares.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 7, 2017)

Very impressive photography.  That is definitely my weak spot.


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 24, 2017)

They are actually photographed siting on my speaker in the living room with a black sheet behind them, the light is coming from the French doors to the right, if you look carefully there is a bit of bottom reflection from the speaker...but I think it kind of adds to it. I cant seem to produce this effect anywhere else in the house.


----------

